# [SOLVED] Windows 7 wallpaper reverts after restart



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

PC - ASUS K50 Notebook
OS - Windows 7 x64 Home Premium (factory installed)

Here is my issue;

I just picked up this computer recently (the other day). I was in the process of setting it up the way I like it, as well as getting the latest patches, hotfixes and updates. I noticed when I restarted after an update that my wallpaper image and color settings had reverted to the standard Win7 settings. So, I changed it again and shut the computer down and re booted it. It was good. So I let it go. But it happened again, and again etc.

I disabled/uninstalled all the pre-installed programs that I will never use.
The trial TrendMicro antivirus is still installed.
I have made no modifications to the install, other than adding a few images for wallpaper use. 

I am stumped. I have never had this issue before with XP, Vista or 7.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 wallpaper reverts after restart*

*UPDATE:*

I thought I had the problem licked. I disabled all startup programs except for the TrendMicro AV. The computer started with my display settings twice. I just got home from my Grandmothers house and started her up and viola! There was the blue default Windows 7 background again. Not to mention my taskbar was reset to it's default color again as well. 

My next step is to uninstall TrendMicro and install AVG. Let's see if that cures the problem. Is it possible that the current AV is causing the reverting of settings? I haven't used TrendMicro since Win98, so I am not familiar with the level of control the AV exerts on the OS settings. 

Any input at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 wallpaper reverts after restart*

Did a little more digging and I found an enabled startup item.

"set wallpaper" It is a command line function and is located in 
crogram data\set wallpaper.cmd
Registry
HKLM\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\current version\run

So, I am disabling it via msconfig temporarily and see if that resolves the issue. I also noticed it is in the 32bit section of the registry, and this is a factory install of an x64 OS, so... why???? 

Either way, I will keep you updated. Also, any input will still be greatly appreciated. Thanks again...

Edit: Was not successful. Fail. Try again. I am seriously about to acquire a OEM install disk and wipe...


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 wallpaper reverts after restart*

since TrendMicro is just a trail, i would uninstall it (since you did not pay for it, you don't have to worry about losing money:grin and install Microsoft Security Essentials (free; also know as MSE for short)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 wallpaper reverts after restart*



i MaRk i said:


> since TrendMicro is just a trail, i would uninstall it (since you did not pay for it, you don't have to worry about losing money:grin and install Microsoft Security Essentials (free; also know as MSE for short)


Been done... I will look into MSE... any ideas on the issue at hand????


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 wallpaper reverts after restart*

well, for one Do you have any software that "enhances" your desktop experience? (take a look at the attached pic for an example

Also i do not have that registry key (i am running 7 though) Try this:
(in Regedit) Right-Click the "run" folder and select "export", save the file to your desktop or something...
then once that is done delete the registry key associated with the start-up item (you never gave the name)
if it does not fix your problem then double-click on the .reg file you exported earlier, because since it did not resolve anything you should put it back...

EDIT: these attachments are impossible, you can barely read what i wrote and it was huge in paint...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 wallpaper reverts after restart*

Thanks for the input. I am in the process of uninstalling all of the bloatware preinstalled on the machine. It is taking a while because I am rebooting after every program uninstall to see if I can pinpoint the issue. I will keep everyone updated. Anybody else with some insight, please add your idea(s).


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 wallpaper reverts after restart*

*Update:*

After uninstalling Asus SmartLogon and Asus Power4Gear the problem seems to have been licked. I have restarted the computer once and one cold start and my display settings have not been reset. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 wallpaper reverts after restart*

Well... Multiple restarts and uninstalls/installs and my desktop settings have remained intact. I appreciate the help I did get and I did install MSE... So far I am quite impressed by it's extremely small footprint and lack of resource usage. If it is effective, I have just found my new favorite freeware malware protection program!!!

I am sorry to say that I became impatient with the uninstalling so I cannot pinpoint the culprit for my issue. But I can say it was in the ASUS pre installed software. I have narrowed it down to one of the following programs.

AlmicoSinglun
Asus Splendid Video Enhancement Technology
Asus Power4Gear
Asus SmartLogon


----------



## Pawnn (Jul 10, 2010)

I had the same problem, and narrowed it down - it was Power4Gear.


----------

